# Need a suggestion for an easy care cut for a poodle.



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

A week or two after grooming, the fur must grow out a bit. There is no need to blow dry after each bath. I don't blow dry any of my puppies. Both of them is air dried. After a bath and after the hair sort of between wet and dry, I usually spray a leave-in conditioner to ease the brushing. I also love their curlies.

Have you search the forum for summer cut pictures?


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Found this while searching:

poodle faces - Page 3 - Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle , Toy Poodle ...


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks!  I've been searching and reading and googling like crazy. I think I'm just going a bit bananas with all the options out there 

Excited about getting him cleaned up by a pro. Nervous too though. I have flitted through so many human hairdressers, I have a feeling that's what it's going to be like to find a groomer I like. I have a few recommendations from friends so we'll see how it goes. Poodles are not too common in my area so hopefully the groomer knows what she is doing! I was initially planning to do most of his grooming myself....but got nervous when I looked into it in detail. Will be happy to leave it in the hands of a pro. My DH saw a couple of nicely groomed poodles recently and now agrees that a pro groom will be worth it  

If I groom him, you get what you pay for LOL! e.g. I cut my son's hair. But when I want him to look good for a special occasion or whatever, he goes to a REAL barber!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Have you thought of a tight German cut? We just put our boy in a version with a carrot tail but left his ears long (normally they are shaved short) No mustache this time but maybe someday in the future. If you look up German clip in the forum there is at least one natural tailed dog in the clip to give you a hint of how your kid could look. 

I also used to keep our first poodle in what was called a terrier clip at that time. Short all over including tail and top knot. shaved feet face could be shaved,clipped short or have a mustache.


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks I looked it up and have it in my "folder" of pics for my family to look at and consider. Don't know why this feels so hard. It's our first poodle and we have never even met a poodle before him so I think we're all just figuring out how a poodle looks like and now are trying to figure out what we like.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Because no other breed allows you to have so many choices of how they look. The main thing to remember is it is only hair and hair grows. If you don't like the look of a clip wait about 6 weeks and you can try another one.


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! In my research on grooming, I also discovered I have NOT been brushing Dim Sum properly all this time  I brush several times a week and have been thinking I was doing well. I run my fingers through his fur constantly and feel for mats all the time. Today, I learned I should have been line brushing section by section down to the skin.

I grabbed my slicker brush today and spent an hour going bit by bit through his fur. Discovered a lot of tiny tangles, no mats though. I have a strong feeling I missed some bits of hair but if this turns into a regular routine, I should eventually get to every bit of hair. He was remarkably patient...didn't care for the tail or the face but it was past his bedtime and he ignored me and did his best to sleep through it all.

Should I be using a comb as well? I only have a small slicker brush right now.

He has a grooming appointment on Wednesday. I'll ask her to check my brushing and let me know how I'm doing with it. 

Hopefully all goes well at the groomers. I just realized that when talking to her on the phone I forgot to ask her about her experience with poodles. 

I think I was a bit gun shy because the first groomer I talked to was quite brief and abrupt when making the appointment. I then asked her about her experience with poodles and she got very huffy and said, "of course. I have been a groomer for 15 years." Errr....I'm a new customer who called her because my niece recommended her. Why get so agitated when I ask about her experience level? I made the appointment at the time and then afterwards really regretted it. She asked me nothing about the dog other than his vet info to make sure he has his kennel cough vaccine. She gave me no information or reassurance even after I explained he is my first poodle and a rescue and this was my first time getting him groomed. She upset me enough that I forgot to ask for an estimate or a price range. 

That evening, I called another groomer a different friend recommended and she gave me more time and was not rushed on the phone. I didn't ask everything but she asked me about my dog, his grooming experiences (none). I then mentioned I would bring in pictures of what we wanted saying that we were having a tough time as it was our first poodle. She invited me to come early for the appointment to discuss my wants. I really appreciated that and it made me feel much more comfortable. 

So I cancelled with the first groomer.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

GOOD FOR YOU! If your not going to do it yourself - establishing a good relationship with a groomer is vital! Especially if you want a bit different look then the norm!!!! I'm lucky - I had a wonderful poodle experienced groomer that owns Spoos herself long before Halona came into my life!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*A good professional groom is sooo worth it*

Crossing fingers that you will love your new groomer. A professional groom, especially if you prefer clean face and feet and suck at it (moi), is soooo fabulous. I just love kissing my baby's face afterwards and our toy poodle spent a lot of time in a continental because she just adored being pampered at the groomer and with the home care in between. I can't imagine keeping up that level of grooming on our 60 lb standard though. Three inches is the most I'll let him get on his body with us just maintaining at home.

Regarding your home brushing, a comb is one of the best ways to go back over everything and be sure you really got out all the matts. And it's really the only thing to safely use on the dog's face because the wires of a slicker brush can easily poke an eye even though you don't think you are anywhere near it.

I do cheat with the top knot though and brush from the back forward with my hand firmly over my boy's eyes. His hair just does not fluff enough with comb alone. But I wouldn't use a slicker on his mustache. And my boy's feet are so sensitive that I use a comb on them except right after a bath and blow out.


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

The groomer was good in many ways, but does not really work with styling poodles. I did a follow up post here with pics of the groom.

Thanks for the advice on the comb - that's on my shopping list!


----------

